# Just a snail question :)



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys!

So i have a few more snail's to feed as I find more spixi.. (god baby snails are bloody cute..)

Anywho.. I had some old crab cuisine by Hikari sitting around i was wondering if that would be a good food for them?

Anything else anyone would recommend?

My usual food items are, blanched lettus, bok choy, carrot, zuccini or cucumber, peas, beans, corn.. 

I try to feed somthing new everyday.. I also feed spirulnia (sP) sticks when i have them 

I try to feed every day as well, I somtimes will skip a day.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Its never JUST a snail question!

Seriously though, Please please please get tetramin tablets







in this package. The best snail food ever. Lots of calcium citrate and carbonate its excellent for them. Also you can dose a very very tiny amount of reef iodine which will also benefit the snails. Food wise I don't have any real experience with Asolene sp but if they are willing to take vegetable matter I would try to feed them giant hygro and noori (seaweed) even if I had to grind it into sludge and make little balls.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

nice thanks pablo.. and you said harold has it? Do you of any stores that might be closer?


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Harold might have it... i can grab you a bottle if you want


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOHH! I found it!!! 

Thanks pablo  The petsmart on eglington had it ^^


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

You need spixies? Come over and get some I have wayyyy too many. They are free as long as you take a pair of sail fin mollies with you lol.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

That food is great for snails, they go absolute nuts for it. My pleco's lay on top of it so no one else in the tank can get at it which royally p'os the cories lol. I've even added a very small amount of powdered milk to my snail food after reading the ingredients of the tetra tablets.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Cooked zuchinni & collard greens are always mowed down in record time. I make my own snail cookies/ snail jello which take forever and make the house smell like death but the snails love it. 

There are tons of recipe's on applesnail.net


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

ya the powdered milk reeally makes a nice shell doesn't it


----------

